# No Audio in Quick Mode?



## goalkeepr (Oct 5, 2015)

I get no sound when using Quick Mode. 

Has anyone else experienced this, or is my box just haunted?

Thanks!


----------



## jeffshome (Jan 4, 2002)

The Quick Mode sound on my amplifier switches from Dolby digital to PCM - and the PCM sound is not as loud as the Dolby digital - but it sounds fine - love Quick Mode!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have to decode the audio to adjust the pitch, so the PCM sound is expected. 

Perhaps the OPs TV or receiver isn't handling the switch to PCM correctly?


----------



## goalkeepr (Oct 5, 2015)

This is some good advice. My setup is Tivo->Xbox One->Receiver, so maybe something is getting dropped in the switch.

I'll change the audio to PCM only and try an experiment tonight!


----------

